# looking for the sister tractor to the Kioti Bl 2204



## gfortjr (6 mo ago)

Looking for parts that are compatible with the kioti i have parts are far and few between new thanks for any and all help


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I cannot find any LB 2204's in salvage. Your tractor is 30+ years old, parts may no longer available. In Japan, for example, manufacturers stop making tractor parts 20 years after the final year of production. Your tractor's final year of production was 1988 (34 years ago). 

You might try Paige Tractor Co, Paige, TX Paige Tractors | Commercial Mower Dealer in Paige, Texas They are a Kioti Tractor Dealership, and they have good people in their parts department.


----------



## gfortjr (6 mo ago)

actually about 1 hr ago i got off the phone with the kioti dealer and he found some gear cases in stock at the kubota main us warehouse but would tell me the kubota tractor there for in total there about 300 for the set with all the seals


----------

